# Headlight bulb replacement



## tranx (Nov 16, 2004)

I need to replace one of the headlight bulbs and I have no idea how to get it out. Does anyone know how to remove the headlight bulbs in 95 altima?

Thanks


----------



## Dreyaltima94 (Dec 2, 2004)

I have a 94 altima and to get to mine you have to lift the hood and get the bulb out from behind. i imagine it would be the same in a 95. Hope this helps.

PS
Its like this rubber thing you have to twist of and pull out


----------



## 93GXEracer (Sep 26, 2004)

tranx said:


> I need to replace one of the headlight bulbs and I have no idea how to get it out. Does anyone know how to remove the headlight bulbs in 95 altima?
> 
> Thanks


there is a cap that you have to unscrew and a rubber gasket that is underneath that, after you get that off you should be able to see were the bulb is, there will be a metal paper clip style pin that goes across the back of the buld that holds it in place that comes off with ease.


----------



## 95Alty200K (Dec 15, 2004)

And if it's the drivers side, you need small hands because there's very little room between the battery and the lamp assy. I was lazy and didn't want to remove the battery which made the job much harder.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

yeah, i took my battery and my washer fluid tank out when i did mine.


----------

